# Having Problems with Lense



## Forestry Guy (May 20, 2017)

I recently bought a T6 and am quite happy with it. Except for one issue I am having with my 100mm - 300mm lense. This lense is an older lense that I got with a 35mm Rebel G I have. The problem I am having is that it works just fine in the lower power levels up to 200mm. When I go above 200mm I get an error from the camera that says "Err 01 Communications between the camera and the lens is faulty. Clean the lens contacts" The contacts appear to be clean and it's odd that it works in lower zoom levels. It's a Sigma 55mm 100-300mm 1:4.5-6.7 UCI lens.
I'm new to the dslr world so I don't know if I can change the settings on the camera to get it to work or if I'm just stuck with only using 200mm zoom level. Have played with the different options but am mostly shooting on the auto setting


----------



## table1349 (May 20, 2017)

Clean the contacts.  Good old fashioned pencil eraser on the lens contacts then see what happens.  

FYI it's a Sigma 100-300mm lens with a minimum aperture range of 4.5-6.7 and takes a 55mm filter.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2017)

Hmm, that to me sounds like there is a problem with the internal ribbon cable ... as the lens internally moves the ribbon cable gets extended, and there may be an electrical fault when it bends in a certain manner ... though I would expect you to have a problem with any other Canon camera ... just a thought.


----------



## beagle100 (May 21, 2017)

Forestry Guy said:


> I recently bought a T6 and am quite happy with it. Except for one issue I am having with my 100mm - 300mm lense. This lense is an older lense that I got with a 35mm Rebel G I have. The problem I am having is that it works just fine in the lower power levels up to 200mm. When I go above 200mm I get an error from the camera that says "Err 01 Communications between the camera and the lens is faulty. Clean the lens contacts" The contacts appear to be clean and it's odd that it works in lower zoom levels. It's a Sigma 55mm 100-300mm 1:4.5-6.7 UCI lens.
> I'm new to the dslr world so I don't know if I can change the settings on the camera to get it to work or if I'm just stuck with only using 200mm zoom level. Have played with the different options but am mostly shooting on the auto setting



try it on another camera (you can bring stuff like that to Best Buy, Target, etc.) , otherwise if it's not the contacts then get a* refurbished *Canon 55-250 STM for $149


----------



## Forestry Guy (May 22, 2017)

So a bit of an update. Was playing with the camera again this morning and it was working in full zoom for about 4 or 5 pictures.  It then came up with the lens error again. So I then zoomed out again and it was giving me a lens error even at the lowest zoom. This is kind of frustration as one of the reasons I bought the Cannon was because I was under the impression that the old lenses would work with it. I did clean the contacts with an eraser on Saturday and it didn't change anything.


----------



## beagle100 (May 22, 2017)

Forestry Guy said:


> So a bit of an update. Was playing with the camera again this morning and it was working in full zoom for about 4 or 5 pictures.  It then came up with the lens error again. So I then zoomed out again and it was giving me a lens error even at the lowest zoom. This is kind of frustration as one of the reasons I bought the Cannon was because I was under the impression that the old lenses would work with it. I did clean the contacts with an eraser on Saturday and it didn't change anything.



many of the old Ca*n*on lens work with Ca*n*on lens but perhaps not completely with *old* Sigma lens
I'll say it again, it  may behoove you to spend a few bucks on a refurbished 55-250 STM
www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> Forestry Guy said:
> 
> 
> > So a bit of an update. Was playing with the camera again this morning and it was working in full zoom for about 4 or 5 pictures.  It then came up with the lens error again. So I then zoomed out again and it was giving me a lens error even at the lowest zoom. This is kind of frustration as one of the reasons I bought the Cannon was because I was under the impression that the old lenses would work with it. I did clean the contacts with an eraser on Saturday and it didn't change anything.
> ...


Exactly how does one get a Canon lens to work with a Canon lens????  Is it some special adapter we missed????


----------



## beagle100 (May 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> beagle100 said:
> 
> 
> > Forestry Guy said:
> ...




Canon *camera* with Canon lens !


----------



## table1349 (May 22, 2017)

beagle100 said:


> Canon *camera* with Canon lens !


Ah............so this is one of those what you mean not what you say things.



beagle100 said:


> *many of the old Canon lens work with Canon lens *but perhaps not completely with *old* Sigma lens
> I'll say it again, it  may behoove you to spend a few bucks on a refurbished 55-250 STM
> www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless



My wife does that too.


----------

